# Blue Jean Micarta OPFS



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Just received an awesome package from E.G. today from Croatia. I had asked him to make one of his blue jeans Micarta OPFS with band grooves. Production took about a week and shipping from Croatia to PA took about 7 business days.

I couldn't be happier with his design. The Micarta has a nice solid feel to it. It's slightly heavier than birch multiplex of the same dimensions.

E.G. also sent a pouch and some theraband gold. I didn't use the theraband for very long. I took a few shots using half inch marbles. It was my first time using theraband gold. I've always used tubes (mainly 20/40s). It seems as though I have a mild allergy to the theraband. My eyes became red and itchy. I'll have to try it again in a few days to see if that was the allergen.

In any case, I had planned to use BBs with this OPFS design.

I really like it! Thanks E.G.!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you for feedback 

Glad you like it, and you received it very fast.

Sorry to hear about tbg  I don't use tubes so much, so I sent you tbg.

Thank you and happy shooting!

Cheers :wave:


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

I can't wait to get mine nice work E.G. as always.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

No worries! I didn't know either! I've got plenty of tubes to put it through its paces.

Thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Blue jean micarta.. nice material and obviously nice make! I made 2 frames with this material... can't beat it for strength and "feel". Did he use polyester or epoxy? Not that it matters, both work fine.

Happy shooting!!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Blue jean micarta.. nice material and obviously nice make! I made 2 frames with this material... can't beat it for strength and "feel". Did he use polyester or epoxy? Not that it matters, both work fine.
> 
> Happy shooting!!


I'm using epoxy for making micarta 

It does not smell like polyester resin


----------

